# Prewar schwinn question.



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2018)

So i recently purchased a prewar schwinn lady. And my first thought was a 39 due to the paint scheme. So here’s my question. The 39 men’s dx has the wings going up on the tank so does that go hand and hand with the women’s as well? Wings up =39?  Thanks guys.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## stezell (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice looking ladies bike Zach.
Sean


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 15, 2018)

1939 Schwinn Dx.


----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Dave K (Sep 15, 2018)

That tank paint was used 39/40.  Guessing Zack's bike is a 40 because the frame paint does not have the spears.


----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 15, 2018)

Dave K said:


> That tank paint was used 39/40.  Guessing Zack's bike is a 40 because the frame paint does not have the spears.



Thanks Dave K, I was wondering what year this bike was.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2018)

Not that it means much, but it appears in the catalog that the 39 very well could have and for sure the 40 lady's DX had the spears, but the 41 definitely doesn't and has the frame detailing as Zacks, although the wings on the tank are down. If you use the John Polizzi SN list that nobody believes in................
E53500 - H99999 ---- 1941. Fender chevrons on the 41 model only. By no means am I fully tuned in on the pre-war Schwinns, but something doesn't add up.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it!


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 16, 2018)

Dave K said:


> That tank paint was used 39/40.  Guessing Zack's bike is a 40 because the frame paint does not have the spears.



I've had 40s with spears and later style tank graphic and currently have a 40 with the earlier style graphic and scrolls. I think my 40 with spears was a dlx w-springer and a Chicago cycle bike. My scroll 40 is a Henderson so in short, I don't think the dart or scroll should be used as an accurate indicator of age.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 16, 2018)

old hotrod said:


> I've had 40s with spears and later style tank graphic and currently have a 40 with the earlier style graphic and scrolls. I think my 40 with spears was a dlx w-springer and a Chicago cycle bike. My scroll 40 is a Henderson so in short, I don't think the dart or scroll should be used as an accurate indicator of age.




Yes I agree 40s (and 41s) can go both ways on the frame paint and tank paint but have not personally seen any 39 DX bikes with the graphic and scrolls so best guess is 40 on Zacks bike.  Could also be an odd ball 41 built out with 40 parts but at that point it is more or less a 40 anyway.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 16, 2018)

It was just listed for sale if anyone is interested. Wasn’t going to move so quick but something has come up that I need to free up some cash! Thanks for the help guys. I listed as a 40.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2018)

The markings on your bike has peaked my curiosity. Those frame scallops from what I can find came out on the 1941 models along with the chevrons on the ends of the fenders. That tank detailing (up facing) was not used after the 1940 models. Does anyone have a catalog image of the DX models or other models for 1940 that depicts all the same markings that are on your bike? Bob had a bike just like yours a while back other than an optional springer and he had it listed as a 1940 model. I have no idea what his serial number was. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...ike-orig-paint-3-rib-delta-etc-450-00.136851/


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 16, 2018)

DX models - Plenty of 40s with that paint scheme despite the catalog. 39s typically have drop stands. The wald #3 stem, miller stand and E serial suggest 40 to me.

41 girls frames had shorter 6” headtubes - easy to rule that out.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info @Autocycleplane .


----------

